# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  دعوى تعويض مدني لإساءة استخدام حق التقاضي

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*دعوى تعويض مدني لإساءة استخدام حق التقاضي

أنه في يوم ............

بناء على طلب السيد / .......   المقيم بـ ........ ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ / أشرف رويه المحامي الكائن بدسوق – شارع الشركات 

أنا ........ محضر محكمة .......... قد أنتقلت وأعلنت :- 

السيد / ............... المقيم بـ 

مخاطباً مع 

وأعلنته بالأتي



من المقرر أن حق التقاضي من الحقوق التي كفلها الدستور وهو حق مصون يجوز لأي من كان اللجوء اليه للوصول الي حقه او دفع ضرر وقد نص الدستور المصري في الماده 68 منه .

وحيث أن المعلن إليه قد لجأ إلى القضاء وطلب الحكم على المعلن بـ .......... من خلال دعوى .... المقيدة برقم ....... وقضي فيها بجلسة ......... بكذا ........... وتأيد أستئنافيا في الاستئناف رقم ....

ولما كان حق اللجوء إلى القضاء مشروط بأن يكون اللجوء للقضاء بغية حق مشروع والا يكون فيه انحراف بغية الاضرار بالخصم فيلتزم حينها بتعويض من اصابه الضرر نتيجة ذلك استناداً إلى أحكام المادة 163 من القانون المدني .

وفي ذلك تقول محكمة النقض : ان حق الالتجاء الي القضاء وان كان من الحقوق العامه التي تثبت للكافه الا انه لايسوغ لمن يباشر هذا الحق – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمه – الانحراف به عما شرع له واستعماله استعمالا كديا ابتغاء مضارة الغير والا حقت مساءلته عن تعويض الاضرار التي تلحق بالغير بسبب اساءة استعمال هذا الحق . نقض مدني 13/11/1986م الطعن 783 لسنة 48 ق .

ولما كان المعلن قد أصابه عظيم الضرر المادي والأدبي من اساءة المعلن إليه لحقه في القضاء وإقامته لدعوى كيدية ثبت عدم صحتها بحكم نهائي .

لذلك

أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت إلى محل إقامة المعلن إليه وكلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة -- والكائن مقرها --- وذلك بجلستها العلنية التي ستنعقد يوم --- من الساعة الثامنة صابحاً وما بعدها لسماع الحكم بـإلزامه بأن يؤدي للطالب مبلغ ........ على سبيل التعويض لإساءة استخدام حق التقاضي مع الزامه بالمصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة .

ولأجل العلم / 		*

----------


## محمود هويدى

*معالى المستشار
بارك الله فى سيادتكم
وشكراً على المجهودات الرائعة التى تفيد شباب المحامين

*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

كل الشكر والتقدير لمرورك الكريم

----------


## الجناينى

شكرا 

*صفوت الجنايني - المحامي*

----------


## محمد على1

مجهود راااااااائع .نفعنا الله بعلمك

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*بارك الله فيكم واعزكم*

----------

